

Community Escrow: What do you do when your supplier changes track? - bensummers
http://blogs.computerworlduk.com/simon-says/2010/11/community-escrow/index.htm

======
bensummers
This is, of course, all about Oracle buying Sun, the author's ex-employer. So
many projects got discontinued, but fortunately many were open source.

Whether or not this open source approach was a disastrous strategy for Sun, it
did mitigate some of the consequences of the collapse.

